# My "New" Toro Fleet



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

Getting old and a little tired of lifting the Honda HS520 in and out of the truck during my plowing route. I had picked up an old Simplicity 5HP 2-stroke that was a bit lighter and rehabbed it but I gave it to my son when I helped him move during a snow storm. I ended up replacing that with 3 CCR 2-stroke Toros, a 1000, a 2450E and a Powerlite E. The 2450 surges without a load but evens out under load. The other 2 run perfectly. I have a friend who is retired from a dealership do the repairs.

So far the Powerlite is my favorite. I'm just doing a handful of garage fronts and sidewalks on my plowing route. It's nice and light and pretty capable for such a small machine.

Family photo.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Looks like a good collection of Toro's 2 stroke machines.
I have the Powerlite and it is also one my favorite in tight areas or when I have to lift it up and down steps.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I like those units as well, amazing capability for the size.

tx


----------



## frankjc (Oct 14, 2015)

Can't beat the powerlite for it's size! Great machine. I have one that I rescued on trash day a few years ago.


----------



## snowworks (Dec 16, 2015)

I love the Powerlite also. Because they are light! I can put 2 in my truck and do the 4 drives and walks I do. I have 3 now. Two with E start. My latest and newest one I got off the curb. Checked it out and low compression. Sad me. Cylinder, rings and piston all scored. But I had a S200 motor up in the attic and with some little modification on the S200 motor. It is working well in the Powerlite. It is my Retrolite. I think I have sold 3 other ones over the years.


----------

